# Showing several Excel Spreadsheets on a TV like an screensaver?



## RogerPenna (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello. I work on a small construction company and I am trying to sort out a kind of communication problem between the engineering/maintenance/logistics sectors of the company.

Basically, maintenance sector has to request engineers to stop trucks, motorgraders, diggers, etc, from working, and to send them to the Maintenance sector for Scheduled Lubrification/Maintenance every 250 worked hours.

We however do not have fixed machines and vehicles available to each engineer. So an engineer wants to produce and he will hold out the vehicle after he is warned, 50 hours before deadline. Then the machine is sent to another engineer, who will say “hey, nobody warned me, now I need this machine to produce, I have a construction deadline to meet!”

And so on. Ok, long and boring story short, I created a complicated Excel calendar that always shows the next 30 days of the month, and has in order the vehicles/machines nearing their scheduled Revision/Lubrification Plans and hours to meet the deadline based on the average worked hour by day.

My intention: to have a 50 inches TV on the engineering office, where engineers go at least once a day (when they are not on the field), showing this and in the future, other important info to the engineers. So they can better visualize the monthly scheduled for the vehicles, which ones are nearing deadlines, how long it will take for that, etc.

Problem is: how to do that? The spreadsheet is ready. How to send it to a TV and update it daily?

I initially thought of getting a cheap Chromecast and then send the image of a computer monitor to the TV through the Chromecast. But I guess that would require a dedicated computer. And how would it work and we need more spreadsheets or other info displayed on that TV?

Ideal situation seems to me would be to export images from a spreadsheet/sheets into a folder. And then run a sort of screensaver (using images from that folder) on the background of that computer, and the computer sending to the Chromecast ONLY the screensaver feed…

If anyone has any tip or idea or already worked with a similar solution, please help me here.


----------



## Jeffrey Mahoney (Mar 27, 2017)

You can cast from a tablet to a tv with miracast or a Chromcast.  Or even do a hdmi cable link from the tablet.  Make an image of you spreadsheets (either as pdf or a jpg) and send it to the tablet, then bring up the image on the tablet to display on the tv.

No dedicated computer needed.  

There are also ways you can have the tablet show a series of pictures from a shared folder on a server.  I did that by downloading apps from the Google Store to present a slideshow of pictures on my computer folder shared on my local wifi.

Jeff


----------



## Logit (Mar 27, 2017)

Here are findings from a quick search. I don't recommend or not recommend any of these. Just some search returns - different methods to
get your grey matter moving :

https://www.presentationpoint.com/blog/display-excel-data-in-a-data-driven-powerpoint/

FREE Digital Signage for everyone

https://mediawiki.middlebury.edu/wiki/LIS/Projecting_from_your_Laptop_Computer

https://www.amazon.com/Diamond-Mult...8&qid=1468610313&sr=8-1&keywords=wireless+vga

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/836300-REG/Iogear_GW3DHDKIT_Wireless_3D_Digital_Kit.html

Insert a live Excel spreadsheet onto a slide - PowerPoint Tips Blog

https://www.howtogeek.com/199565/mi...-computer-to-your-tv-using-google-chromecast/


----------



## RogerPenna (Mar 28, 2017)

Jeffrey Mahoney said:


> You can cast from a tablet to a tv with miracast or a Chromcast.  Or even do a hdmi cable link from the tablet.  Make an image of you spreadsheets (either as pdf or a jpg) and send it to the tablet, then bring up the image on the tablet to display on the tv.
> 
> No dedicated computer needed.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the answer. However, I think that having a tablet casting the entire day is out of the question.



Logit said:


> Here are findings from a quick search. I don't recommend or not recommend any of these. Just some search returns - different methods to
> get your grey matter moving :
> 
> https://www.presentationpoint.com/blog/display-excel-data-in-a-data-driven-powerpoint/
> ...



Thanks. The casting from a browser tab seems interesting, as you don´t need a dedicated computer for it, just a dedicated browser tab in one computer. If the Digital Signage works in a tab, it´s perfect. Otherwise I would need to find a sort of Powerpoint or Slide presentation that words form inside a browser tab. Let it running, just stream the tab each day.


----------

